# What grain point for field?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More then likely depending on the arrow you choose...there probably isn't a reason to go with a point over 100 grains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks. Any other thoughts.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Spine will depend on arrow and fletching and nock. You will be looking for best dynamic spine not “best spine”. I like carbon tech McKinney 2. Their recommended spine is less than Easton but I find it works. Because the perform x is pretty fast you might go with slightly higher static spine but I’d keep the 100 grain point. I’m shooting beiter nocks on pins and flex fletch fletching. I like shooting 50 meter best, so my set up might be ok for you.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

.500-.550 and 100 gr should get it done. VAPs do the job well for the price.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot as many field as possible & have used 125 & 100. Never notice any difference so now us 100. I shoot Aluminum arrows also (1913s) for Field & Target.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

My bow was set at #57 and 28" DL...
now comes the variables I narrowed through my research:
to shoot a 400 spine (nano pros) - longer 27.75" shaft with 120 g stainless steel longer points
or shoot a 450 spine (nano pros) - shorter 26.5" shaft with heavier density but shorter 120 g points (tungsten) and this increases the FOC significantly
both scenarios fits the spine math but in my case I proved with shooting through a machine that the shorter 450 shafts group consistently better @ 80 and 90
partially because my point hangs in from of my launcher blade less then 1/2" (instead of 1.2-2") and that helps a lot with grip + sight torque tuning, plus I like to do a full french tune and creep tune as well, so the shorter shaft point tip is closer to the grip swivel point.
also I need to explain that I prefer a heavier points because along the year I don't know my tournaments will have rainy days or windy conditions but definitely the scores may suffer less.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd argue that the shorter 450s shoot better because they are a better spine match.... i shoot 530s and 490s... XRs not Pros. But the Pros are actually a touch stiffer carbon wise. 

Both my shafts are 27"....and the 530s have always shot tighter and higher scores then the 490s from virtually the same specs as your shooting. 58-59lbs at 27.75" DL [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

When I buy new arrows that I have never shot before, I put in the inserts that come with the arrows. Then I tune with 100 gr screw in points. The inserts normally weigh 13 grains. Make it easy for you OCD archers and round off the insert weight to 15 grs. Total weight 115 grs. Then I shoot groups at 80 yds with 75gr, 80 gr, 90 gr, 100 gr, and 125 gr screw in points that I have. I find the one that groups the best and buy glue in target points to match. Do not forget to add the weight of the insert. I did this with a guy once and he found that the 100 gr point worked the best. He went to an archery shop and bought 100 gr. glue in points and wondered why it shot the same groups as the 80 gr. screw in points. I have saved a lot of money on points since I started doing this.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What do you do if you shoot arrows like Nanos or X10s that don't use inserts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> What do you do if you shoot arrows like Nanos or X10s that don't use inserts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem as I cannot afford them. I was saying what I do, not what you should do. If you can afford Nanos and X10s, then simply buy every weight point at $125 per dozen and try them all until you find your best group.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

huteson2us2 said:


> No problem as I cannot afford them. I was saying what I do, not what you should do. If you can afford Nanos and X10s, then simply buy every weight point at $125 per dozen and try them all until you find your best group.


Nano points don't cost that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Lee (Mar 26, 2019)

I think your balance should be forward of center. If you are balancing the arrow on your finger, one third of the arrow should be in front.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

I’m using vap 500’s with a 90 grain point, Easton gnok and 3- vanetec 1.5” hp vanes. This gives me an arrow weight of 274 grains and an foc 16.7%. The shaft length, carbon to carbon is 26.75”. 
While I haven’t shot field yet I’m using this for 3D with an obsession fxl set at 54lbs and 28.5”. I will be using this for some field until my other bow is set up. Bare shafts tuned easily to 20 yards and arrows are flying fantastic. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I am a big proponent for higher FOC out of my current bow. I feel it gives me a lot more forgiveness, and I suffer alot less kick outs with them.

I am shooting a 140 grain point in an arrow that weighs 360. It seems to find the dot when there is no way I felt it should have been there. I have enough DL to make this happen and still maintain speed. I am shooting right at about 287 FPS which puts me right where I need to be for ASA as well. I went back to my skinnier arrows for 3D for a variety of reasons, and it all comes down to I feel out of my current set up at 50 yards they group considerably better, as well as much more forgiving. 

When ya shoot as bad as I do, you need everything in your advantage you can get.


----------

